# new gold spilo



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

looks good, you already cut the chin bump off?
wes


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

that is the chin bump, I am too picky lol.
It looks like a pimple, the jaw is straight and good. I will get better front shots.
rw


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking spilo. It'll be a few years till mine are that big.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice spilo man. Gotta love the chimple...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice spilo, man


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

nice spilo...i gotta get one


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks friends!
rw


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice big Spilo


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks nice....


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Thats a great spilo man!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

beautiful spilo you got there guy,i love my nine and would recomend them to n e one thats for sure.


----------

